# The ultimate saddle bag



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

Several close friends and I have been working on a bicycle saddle bag prototype and would like to get some inputs and feedback from fellow cyclists here. We want to make sure we are on the right path to help address the issues that current saddle bags have.

As avid cyclists ourselves, we often time have our dilemmas when it comes to saddle bag. Practical or aesthetic? Size or storage? At one hand we want the saddle bag practicality of carrying around the essentials items like spare tubes and multitools during our rides. On the other hand we want to keep the clean aesthetic of our bike. In the case where the practical sense won the first dilemma, we typically still need to trade off between storage space or utterly bulky saddle bag. Even the ones least concern with aesthetic would shake their heads staring at the brick like saddle bag hanging below the bicycle saddle. Majority of the saddle bags in the market today are boxy and black, which doesn’t help to promote the saddle bag’s stylish or aesthetic aspect.

What do you guys look for when choosing a saddle bag? What is in your wish list of the ultimate saddle bag? If you are not a saddle bag user today, what is holding you back and what will make you switch camp?

Would you be interested if there is a saddle bag that can do the following?
1. Compact enough to carry most of your essential items. Think 2 spare tubes, 2 tire levers, 2 CO2 canisters, Multitools with chain tool, patch kit, all these in a compact form factor.
2. Stylish enough to not ruin your bike aesthetic, this can be quite subjective and personal but assume it meets your styling requirement.
3. Quick attach and release. Much faster than dealing with Velcro.
4. Abundant styling/color choices.

We love to hear your inputs and hopefully we will be able to create something that all the cyclists want to use. Thanks!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

ditched the saddle bag long ago...

use two ziploks in jersey pockets...one has two tubes in it, the other holds tools, money, ID, etc.

no clunky under-saddle bag, clear plastic makes it easy to locate items, and they're dirt cheap.

probably not what you were wanting to hear, but it's what works for me.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Been a saddle bag user since forever, currently use a lenyze med/small, not sure that is really good, it's maybe a little small, but then it fit well uner the saddle withut geting in the way. Takes a decent multi tool (i use topeak hexas II) in a separate pocked underneath, then 2 tubes (road) and I think 2 levers (not sure a bout those, been a while since I used anything in there and multi tool had levers)... 
Things I think a bag needs, 
-needs to be secure, not fall off, but also not sway around a lot.
-gotta take 2 tubes
-the shape, most seem to taper so they fit...something, but then you cant fit stuff actually inside them
-reflective
-something to attach a light to, lots have a loop, but if you attach a light to it, its just all floppy
-weather proof, not have to be totally waterproof, just a bit
-never used them, but I'm thinking compartments for C02 would be handy
-I don't really need a QR as the bag stay on the bike except for washing


-also, make a decent mtb one that work with a dropper post.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Oxtox said:


> ditched the saddle bag long ago...
> 
> use two ziploks in jersey pockets...one has two tubes in it, the other holds tools, money, ID, etc.
> 
> ...


Most prefer to have the bike support the weight of incidentals. I sure wouldn't want that weight in my jersey pocket unless an emergency + cell phone + keys.

OP, you have a pretty good list of metrics you prefer. Start with Topeak but you may end up with something very different.
Aesthetics, function, size = personal preference.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

I use a Banjo Bros Deluxe Seat Bag and it carries all the stuff you listed. It is easy to attach and remove from the bike, the only thing that would make it perfect is if the zipper were totally waterproof. No need to find anything else when near perfect already exists.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

survivor82 said:


> Several close friends and I have been working on a bicycle saddle bag prototype and would like to get some inputs and feedback from fellow cyclists here. We want to make sure we are on the right path to help address the issues that current saddle bags have.
> 
> As avid cyclists ourselves, we often time have our dilemmas when it comes to saddle bag. Practical or aesthetic? Size or storage? At one hand we want the saddle bag practicality of carrying around the essentials items like spare tubes and multitools during our rides. On the other hand we want to keep the clean aesthetic of our bike. In the case where the practical sense won the first dilemma, we typically still need to trade off between storage space or utterly bulky saddle bag. Even the ones least concern with aesthetic would shake their heads staring at the brick like saddle bag hanging below the bicycle saddle. Majority of the saddle bags in the market today are boxy and black, which doesn’t help to promote the saddle bag’s stylish or aesthetic aspect.
> 
> ...


1: seems like we’re about to get Kickstarter pitched, but without any glossy pics. 

2:Eh, not gonna lie, I won’t order yours on the interwebs over any of the major brands in this department. 
Because: 2b etc
We’re basically talking about a durable dingleberry... job 1- carry what I think I need, job 2, stay attached to the bike, job 3, when some semi-pro poser tells me I’m wrong for having it, don’t fail on 1 and 2. Waterproof is overrated.... good tools won’t rust after a rainy ride or three and tubes will break down either way. 

I have 1 saddle bag per bike, and only 1 isn’t from a “Major” manufacturer. It happened to be in the right shop at the right time [and fit the aesthetic of that frame well]. I don’t give a flying **** about quick detach.. 1 bag per bike, no reason to detach on recreational rides... three velcro straps probably work better than what you’ll come up with at that price point. 

Commute/transport rides means I’m carrying a larger bag of some sort and can put the dingleberry in the pannier or backpack. 

Good luck breaking into that niche market, but I just don’t see the room on the practical side... go with aesthetics to match a color scheme and you might have a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It’s got to have a clip on a leash for keys.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

kjdhawkhill said:


> 1: seems like we’re about to get Kickstarter pitched, but without any glossy pics.
> 
> 2:Eh, not gonna lie, I won’t order yours on the interwebs over any of the major brands in this department.
> Because: 2b etc
> ...


Thank you for your feedback. Major brand used to be tiny brand when they get started. Hopefully we will have something to win you over eventually. With that said, there is no one size fits all. Everyone will have their preferences. Our goal has always been creating a product that we will use it ourselves.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

mik_git said:


> Been a saddle bag user since forever, currently use a lenyze med/small, not sure that is really good, it's maybe a little small, but then it fit well uner the saddle withut geting in the way. Takes a decent multi tool (i use topeak hexas II) in a separate pocked underneath, then 2 tubes (road) and I think 2 levers (not sure a bout those, been a while since I used anything in there and multi tool had levers)...
> Things I think a bag needs,
> -needs to be secure, not fall off, but also not sway around a lot.
> -gotta take 2 tubes
> ...


When we are designing our product we did make sure secure attachment is a must. Reflective is a good suggestion and we will see how we can incorporate that into our design. We did think about the light attachment and currently working on a solution that would be able to secure the light without it being floppy. Thank you very much for your inputs.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

1. Compact enough to carry most of your essential items. 
- 2 tubes; 1 tire lever; 1 pva; 1 chain quick link; 1 tire boot; 2 CO2; 1 small thread on CO2 inflation thing; small allen set w/chain tool or separate chain tool; patch kit without patch kit box. 

2. Stylish enough to not ruin your bike aesthetic
- Small; smaller in width than saddle; narrow enough that my legs never hit it; and absolutely no swinging ball sack

3. Quick attach and release. Much faster than dealing with Velcro.
- No. IME slower to detach means stays on for years; quick and easy detach means self detaching. 

4. Abundant styling/color choices.
- Yes, any color as long as it is black.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

crit_boy said:


> 1. Compact enough to carry most of your essential items.
> - 2 tubes; 1 tire lever; 1 pva; 1 chain quick link; 1 tire boot; 2 CO2; 1 small thread on CO2 inflation thing; small allen set w/chain tool or separate chain tool; patch kit without patch kit box.
> 
> 2. Stylish enough to not ruin your bike aesthetic
> ...


For #3, quick and easy detach doesn't necessary means self detaching. We have been testing our attachment system and it is pretty solid. We will share more details once the design has been finalized but the initial prototyping test is very promising.

Looks like black is still the preferred color of many. Maybe black it is then.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

survivor82 said:


> When we are designing our product we did make sure secure attachment is a must. Reflective is a good suggestion and we will see how we can incorporate that into our design. We did think about the light attachment and currently working on a solution that would be able to secure the light without it being floppy. Thank you very much for your inputs.


Also something else, could you, somehow, make it so once you fill the thing up, for it to weigh nothing. I swear my saddle bag weighs more than my bike! (especially on the mtb) so antimatter or something would be the go...:thumbsup:


----------



## Fajita Dave (Dec 1, 2015)

1. I like color on my bikes but the saddle bag needs to be black. Its not really a feature I'd want to draw attention to. Just there to be practical.
2. Hold all of the essentials so you aren't stranded 50 miles from home.
3. I like the quick detach idea. Will be convenient for putting my bike in the work stand.
4. A real selling point for me would be having a specific and secure place for each piece. Individual pouches or elastic straps for CO2, multi tool, tire levers, one shift cable, etc. to have their own place without them just floating around loose and falling out when I open my saddle bag. Tubes can just take the vacant space in the middle. With that being said a tight fit is good. As long as everything fits even if it means needing specific tubes and tools to fit within the compact space.
5. A clip for keys is pretty critical. I probably wouldn't buy a saddle bag without one.

As long as it holds everything I need when **** goes wrong I'll be happy but I'm all for improvements to keep it more organized!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I'd like something that is not designed by committee, and that is not described with corporate marketing speak. 

But, since a good product will serve cyclists, consider this. A quick release is a good idea, though there are others out there that do that. However, people seem to think about that in terms of other things being done with the bike like putting it in a work stand, not actually using the bag when riding the bike. So think about a tri fold wallet. Imagine a bag that when you have to access it, you snap off the bike and flip open. Everything in the bag is secured, and easy to see. You can lay it on the ground for working, or just hold it in your hand. When done with a tube change, or getting money, or whatever, flip it closed and clip on and go.

This would give your design an advantage over most bags in terms of ACCESS to everything stored. That single word tells the world what they get with your bag compared to the eleventy other brands out there.

This is not a new idea, most nothing is a new idea in cycling. But done right, marketed right, it could be the small type of product differentiation that makes it worth buying for enough riders to be commercially viable.

At which point the big companies will swoop in and undercut you, so you better be ready for that.

Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

1) The road basics (two C02s, one inflator, one small patch kit, one tire tool, one set of fix-it sticks, one tube, one slim inside pocket for cash, copy of DL, insurance card, handi-wipe. 
2) Exterior pocket for keys, suggest on top of the bag. (can you believe how big they are?
3) Velcro works great, no clips please
4) Waterproof soft expandable material. 
5) Black
6) Narrow nose and tapered like a normal seat, slimmer than seat. 
7) Attachment strap/loop for light

I leave the stuff in the bag and only open the bag to store my keys, a PITA. A small exterior pocket is a great idea.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I'd like something that is not designed by committee, and that is not described with corporate marketing speak.
> 
> But, since a good product will serve cyclists, consider this. A quick release is a good idea, though there are others out there that do that. However, people seem to think about that in terms of other things being done with the bike like putting it in a work stand, not actually using the bag when riding the bike. So think about a tri fold wallet. Imagine a bag that when you have to access it, you snap off the bike and flip open. Everything in the bag is secured, and easy to see. You can lay it on the ground for working, or just hold it in your hand. When done with a tube change, or getting money, or whatever, flip it closed and clip on and go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice. Easy access is one of our design criterias and from our early prototype it has never been easier to access the tools. I think what we have will achieve most of what you describe here.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

n2deep said:


> 1) The road basics (two C02s, one inflator, one small patch kit, one tire tool, one set of fix-it sticks, one tube, one slim inside pocket for cash, copy of DL, insurance card, handi-wipe.
> 2) Exterior pocket for keys, suggest on top of the bag. (can you believe how big they are?
> 3) Velcro works great, no clips please
> 4) Waterproof soft expandable material.
> ...


For #3, maybe I am biased but our clip design works great too. Maybe once we finalized the design we can win you over from the Velcro camp 

I have seen request for keys holder several times and we will take it into consideration when we finalized our design. Thanks for the great inputs.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

survivor82 said:


> Thanks for the great advice. *Easy access is one of our design criterias *and from our early prototype it has never been easier to access the tools. I think what we have will achieve most of what you describe here.


I suppose it doesn't hurt. But if a few seconds getting a tool makes any difference to me I need to worry about how taking better care of my bike before I worry about saddle bags.

Fits what I want to carry, doesn't flop around or touch my legs when pedaling. That's all I care about. My intent isn't to 'use' it. I just want what I might need on the bike to eliminate the possibility of forgetting it.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Your challenge is...your list of metrics will end up limiting your market and demand. So I posit, you are starting with a false premise. There is no ultimate bag because bag requirements vary specific to each rider.

For example, I don't want a bag as you describe for my road bike. Maybe for a touring bike. I may flat every couple of months or so and only time I need access. Keys and phone go in my jersey. I want minimalism, smallest size, lowest weight and Velcro attachment which allows the bag to be more integrated under saddle. In summary, I want the most innocuous bag to hold 2 inflators, a tube, a couple of levers, a couple of wrenches. If I need anything else, I get if from my riding buddies, or from a stranger on the road....or I call somebody with a castostrophic failure.

So, one size doesn't fit all and basically you are starting in the middle, something closer to what I may use for touring if not carrying my panniers.

You likely know you are penetrating a highly competitive market with big players that make pretty amazing product and moreover BIG diversity because they know instinctively one size doesn't fit all. Even the Lezyne Micro Caddy Small Saddle Bag comes with either a quick release or....Velcro attachment...I opt for the more minimalistic Velcrow as the bag is hardly noticeable on the bike and lightest weight possible which my objective....highest ratio of transparency to function. My bag will also fit snuggly in a bottle cage.

As a Shark Tank investor ;-) you better bring game if you wanna compete in these waters and best of luck to you wading into this very deep pond.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Saddle bags are for 'tards. Jersey pockets is all you need less you're touring.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

11spd said:


> Your challenge is...your list of metrics will end up limiting your market and demand. So I posit, you are starting with a false premise. There is no ultimate bag because bag requirements vary specific to each rider.
> 
> For example, I don't want a bag as you describe for my road bike. Maybe for a touring bike. I may flat every couple of months or so and only time I need access. Keys and phone go in my jersey. I want minimalism, smallest size, lowest weight and Velcro attachment which allows the bag to be more integrated under saddle. In summary, I want the most innocuous bag to hold 2 inflators, a tube, a couple of levers, a couple of wrenches. If I need anything else, I get if from my riding buddies, or from a stranger on the road....or I call somebody with a castostrophic failure.
> 
> ...


I totally agree that there is no one size fits all situation with saddle bag. Perhaps a saddle bag that is compact enough with sufficient storage space for majority cyclist population and adaptable enough for most needs could hopefully be the "ultimate" saddle bag, albeit it may still not fulfill the needs of some.

From my testing experience with our earlier prototypes, I have to say our product meets most if not all of your requirements above. But perhaps it is best for you to be the judge when we finally have it ready. I will keep you posted.

Thanks for the great inputs.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I pack what I need in my jersey pockets. What I pack in my saddle bag is stuff I reach for if I have a second flat. I like the Lezyne Micro Caddy Seat Bag. It's just the right size to squeeze in a spare tube, slots for a co2 cartridge and tire irons, a glueless tire patch kit, a couple of spare connecters for chains, a Park tire boot and a spoke wrench. It has one wide velcro strap and cinches tight to your seat post. I'm not too fond of velcro straps as I have lost a few of them on rides when the velcro gets old and looses it's grip. I like a snap on type on strap or a combination of velcro and a clip on. I replace my M caddy about every year so I don't have to worry about the velcro wearing out. There must be a sea of seat bags out there, what anyone needs probably already exists...


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

My biggest complaint about saddle bags I've owned in the past is that the attachment mechanism fails. Either it was a strap that was poorly stitched to the bag (both the strap that attaches to the seat rails, and the strap that wraps around the seatpost), or the plastic clip that attaches to the seat rails broke. Also zippers that broke or froze up. So whatever you come up with, make it robust. Ease of removal / attachment is nice for those of us with multiple bikes - just be sure it doesn't require any tools. Also, design the bag so that it attaches securely, i.e. it doesn't sway back and forth under the seat.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

Not sure who needs tire leverS? Usually you don't need any but on rare occasions 1 will do. I like clips but the problem I've encountered with them at times is that they don't fit every saddle rail. For that reason velcro may be a safer bet. Plus it's easier to move from bike to bike. Black, of course.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

dcb said:


> Not sure who needs tire leverS? Usually you don't need any but on rare occasions 1 will do. I like clips but the problem I've encountered with them at times is that they don't fit every saddle rail. For that reason velcro may be a safer bet. Plus it's easier to move from bike to bike. Black, of course.


I am happy to tell you that our clip design has a way to adapt to most saddle rails


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

survivor82 said:


> Several close friends and I have been working on a bicycle saddle bag prototype and would like to get some inputs and feedback from fellow cyclists here. We want to make sure we are on the right path to help address the issues that current saddle bags have.
> 
> As avid cyclists ourselves, we often time have our dilemmas when it comes to saddle bag. Practical or aesthetic? Size or storage? At one hand we want the saddle bag practicality of carrying around the essentials items like spare tubes and multitools during our rides. On the other hand we want to keep the clean aesthetic of our bike. In the case where the practical sense won the first dilemma, we typically still need to trade off between storage space or utterly bulky saddle bag. Even the ones least concern with aesthetic would shake their heads staring at the brick like saddle bag hanging below the bicycle saddle. Majority of the saddle bags in the market today are boxy and black, which doesn’t help to promote the saddle bag’s stylish or aesthetic aspect.
> 
> ...


A saddle bag big enough to hold all of that....isn't "compact".

The Topeak wedge I have on my roadie is what I'd call "compact", and it will barely hold (to bursting) 2x 700x23C tubes by themselves.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

AlanE said:


> My biggest complaint about saddle bags I've owned in the past is that the attachment mechanism fails. Either it was a strap that was poorly stitched to the bag (both the strap that attaches to the seat rails, and the strap that wraps around the seatpost), or the plastic clip that attaches to the seat rails broke. Also zippers that broke or froze up. So whatever you come up with, make it robust. Ease of removal / attachment is nice for those of us with multiple bikes - just be sure it doesn't require any tools. Also, design the bag so that it attaches securely, i.e. it doesn't sway back and forth under the seat.


Yes, our clip is tool-less installation and attached securely without the bag swaying back and forth. I think you will like what you see eventually :thumbsup:


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

No velcro, please:thumbsup:. After ruining a pair of bibs, I cut all the velcro from my saddle bags. 

Another thing, the weight of the bag shouldn't put strain on the closure (zipper). I've had horizontal zippers fail in the past (attached to mountain bike with heavier load), so the vertical closure zipper of the Topeak Aero Wedge makes sense. http://https://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Aero-Wedge-QuickClick-Pack/dp/B003UWI16K, with the front velcro cut off. It also has reflector and a strap for attaching light.

The essential for me is to be able to fit the cell phone (galaxy S7 style), I do not want phone in my jersey. I can just fit phone, airstik pump, a spare tube, car key and a couple of allen keys in the topeak medium, but it does have a few unsightly bulges.

Intrigued by the new Topeak line on their website, saw this when looking for a link to the old aero wedge. Wonder if anyone has used this...

https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/saddle-bags/686-dynawedge


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

tjc said:


> The essential for me is to be able to fit the cell phone (galaxy S7 style), I do not want phone in my jersey. I can just fit phone, airstik pump, a spare tube, car key and a couple of allen keys in the topeak medium, but it does have a few unsightly bulges.
> 
> Intrigued by the new Topeak line on their website, saw this when looking for a link to the old aero wedge. Wonder if anyone has used this...
> 
> https://www.topeak.com/global/en/products/saddle-bags/686-dynawedge


That's the problem. If you want a huge cell phone to fit in the bag, the bag will be huge. I have no interest in a big bag. But, you do. One bag can't do both. 

WRT the Topeak: The velcro strap thing that doesn't wrap all the way around the bag will fail.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, most tires I can pull off with my hands. Some are tight fitting (wire bead) and I can't get them off withour tire levers, especially on a cold winter day...


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I either use a separate gear/tool pouch the shape/size of a jersey pocket, or a saddlebag with a quick-disconnect (Fizik). i like to be able to have the pouch/bag off the bike when working on the bike. Holding the bike up - especially if a wheel is off - while digging through the saddlebag is a (first world) pain in the ass.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

You are in the right track for sure.
Styling does matter because people not worried about style will be purely price point shopping and get the cheapest Nashbar saddle suitcase they can find. 

I’d add no Velcro strap to the seat post as a requirement. Tight and not wobbly. Waterproof would be very nice too. I love my Silca but if you made a similar one that is waterproof....


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

tjc said:


> After ruining a pair of bibs, I cut all the velcro from my saddle bags.


How did that happen?


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

AlanE said:


> How did that happen?


Inner thighs can rub the velcro strap that wraps the seat tube.


----------



## Peter Lauridsen (Jun 22, 2013)

dcb said:


> Not sure who needs tire leverS? Usually you don't need any but on rare occasions 1 will do.


I've changed more tires than god. Plastic tire levers are small and light. i always carry two.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

survivor82 said:


> For #3, maybe I am biased but our clip design works great too. Maybe once we finalized the design we can win you over from the Velcro camp
> 
> I have seen request for keys holder several times and we will take it into consideration when we finalized our design. Thanks for the great inputs.


Velcro allows more flexibility to locate and secure the bag, not a fan of clips.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> Inner thighs can rub the velcro strap that wraps the seat tube.


Have you thought about cutting the Velcro to the perfect length to avoid hook and loop damage to Assos? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

OldZaskar said:


> Inner thighs can rub the velcro strap that wraps the seat tube.


That's why we have specifically worked on our design to avoid the inner thighs rubbing as well as getting rid of Velcro in our solution.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

tjc said:


> The essential for me is to be able to fit the cell phone (galaxy S7 style), I do not want phone in my jersey. I can just fit phone, airstik pump, a spare tube, car key and a couple of allen keys in the topeak medium, but it does have a few unsightly bulges.


Our team have discussed about whether our solution can support cell phone storage. Ultimately we have decided that with the increasing phone sizes, there is no way for us to support cell phone storage while maintaining the compactness of the saddle bag. We are trying to strike the balance between storage capability vs size and unfortunately cell phones like iPhone plus or Galaxy is just too big for the bag to handle.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

1. Compact enough to carry most of your essential items. Think 2 spare tubes, 2 tire levers, 2 CO2 canisters, Multitools with chain tool, patch kit, all these in a compact form factor.

That what I carry except I have an pump on my down tube. No CO2.

2. Stylish enough to not ruin your bike aesthetic, this can be quite subjective and personal but assume it meets your styling requirement.

Ok good.

3. Quick attach and release. Much faster than dealing with Velcro.

I have a bag for each bike and don’t want to attach something to attach the bag to. Velcro works great for saddle rails but NOT for attaching to seat post. That needs to be an elastic cord or something similar.

4. Abundant styling/color choices.

That may be a good selling point. 

PS - I’m not sure why people who don’t use a seat bag would reply to this thread. That’s your choice and I respect that, but my saddle bags aren’t “clunky” and my jersey pockets remain available for food, warmers I take off during the ride, my phone, cycling wallet, etc. That’s MY personal choice and why I replied to add input on an item I actually use.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I have 3 different bikes that I do most of my riding on, and each has a different bag, to go with the different uses of each bike.

Bike #1; Long-distance everyday road bike: Sometimes I need to carry my wallet, as well as the usual spare and my phone, my cleat covers, and possibly a place to keep an extra layer. For this, a handlebar bag on a solid mount does the job. Bike has a second bottle mount, where I can keep a comprehensive zip-open tool kit.

Bike #2; Classic/retro road bike: An expandable under-saddle bag, so if I need to carry extra stuff, it will open up enough to just barely cover it. Also, easy to remove when I want to go 'minimal', and just mount a spare tubular clip on it.

Bike #3; my rail-trail bike (old touring frame with 38mm tires): On this bike, a small top-tube bag behind the stem holds a spare tube and my cleat covers. Tool kit goes on a bottle cage, wallet in my pockets.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Waterproof is overrated.... *good tools won’t rust after a rainy ride or three*


They will however rust after 2 or 3 _years_ worth of rainy rides:

I recently replaced the saddle bag on my commuter bike (because the old one finally -- and literally -- disintegrated) and one of the features I was adamant about having on the replacement bag was waterproof-ness. Because I have gone through three multitools in the past 8-9 years. They all rusted as a result of living in that non-waterproof bag on my commuter bike, which sees a decent -- though not excessive -- amount of rain. And yes, it does have a rear fender.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Notvintage said:


> Saddle bags are for 'tards. Jersey pockets is all you need less you're touring.


Jersey pockets are for my lip balm, food and phone. Under-the-saddle bags are for the flat repair kit...

I use an old Jandd tubular tire bag. It is large enough to hold a patch kit, tire levers, two tubes, CO2 inflator and mini pump (Murphy rules my life so if I have only CO2 I will have more flats than cartridges - same with tubes). I like the tire sock because it is narrow so my thighs don't touch it and it stays in place without swaying. 

On long rides and in bad weather I use an Arkel Randonneur rack with a trunk bag (so as to carry extra raingear or incidentals), so a bag that has a semi-permanent clip attached to the rails is a non-starter for me. Solidly made velcro straps are just fine.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

I gave all my saddle bags away and now use the water bottle cage to carry a storage container.

much easier to access.

if i need more water i'll carry a bottle or three in my jersey pocket.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

factory feel said:


> I gave all my saddle bags away and now use the water bottle cage to carry a storage container.
> 
> much easier to access.
> 
> if i need more water i'll carry a bottle or three in my jersey pocket.


I have to say that to me this makes no sense. A bottle in your pocket will warm up faster than on the bike and the shape isn't all that comfortable back there. It is one thing for a domestique to carry bottles like like to their teammates, but something else entirely to carry one all day in your jersey pocket.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

factory feel said:


> I gave all my saddle bags away and now use the water bottle cage to carry a storage container.
> 
> much easier to access.
> 
> if i need more water i'll carry a bottle or three in my jersey pocket.


Thank you for your feedback. Everyone has their own preferences. Hopefully our solution will be able to sway you back into the saddle bag camp.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bob Ross said:


> They will however rust after 2 or 3 _years_ worth of rainy rides:
> 
> I recently replaced the saddle bag on my commuter bike (because the old one finally -- and literally -- disintegrated) and one of the features I was adamant about having on the replacement bag was waterproof-ness. Because I have gone through three multitools in the past 8-9 years. They all rusted as a result of living in that non-waterproof bag on my commuter bike, which sees a decent -- though not excessive -- amount of rain. And yes, it does have a rear fender.


Just trying to understand the expectation of water proofing performance of saddle bag. Does it need to be water resistant or water proof? By water resistant I mean your tools will stay dry when you ride in raining days and perhaps occasional heavy down pour. Water proof means you can throw the saddle bag into the river, it remains submerged for extended period of time and your tools still remain dry. We definitely designed our solution to be water resistant but there are challenges for water proofing the solution.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

bradkay said:


> A bottle in your pocket will warm up faster than on the bike


This is a dead fallacy. Three frozen water bottles on a hot day on pavement or gravel, the one coldest longest is the one in the jersey pocket. 

The rest I pretty much agree with. 

I don’t like carrying more than one on my back cause that much weight really does change the fit of the clothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Bob Ross said:


> They will however rust after 2 or 3 _years_ worth of rainy rides:
> 
> I recently replaced the saddle bag on my commuter bike (because the old one finally -- and literally -- disintegrated) and one of the features I was adamant about having on the replacement bag was waterproof-ness. Because I have gone through three multitools in the past 8-9 years. They all rusted as a result of living in that non-waterproof bag on my commuter bike, which sees a decent -- though not excessive -- amount of rain. And yes, it does have a rear fender.


Maybe that’s where indoor bike parking really has saved me- and being a part time fair weather commuter. Everything has a chance to dry out during the day or overnight. I’ve got three bikes in active rotation, the oldest over 10 years of gravel and grit and haven’t had to replace a tool because of rust. 

To each his own, I’m not a fenders or die person- I’m more shower and change at work- if it rains you’re getting wet, and your bike is getting dirty. And fenders and gravel was never a good combination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

survivor82 said:


> Thank you for your feedback. Everyone has their own preferences. Hopefully our solution will be able to sway you back into the saddle bag camp.


hard to re-invent the wheel but good luck in your efforts.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Think a water-resistant tool roll with a quick release...

I don’t put anything in a jersey pocket that might need to be surgically removed in the event of a crash.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Opus51569 said:


> I don’t put anything in a jersey pocket that might need to be surgically removed in the event of a crash.


Having once gone over the handlebars I don't carry anything harder than a tube in my pockets.

OP, I'm not looking for something to replace my Topeak, but I wouldn't mind a hard-shell, water-resistant case. Multiple compartments and two or more doors. Should have a mount semi-permanently attached to the bike, and the case would attach to the mount so you can easily move it between bikes like a light or computer.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I carry flat repair stuff in a Sticky pod in a jersey pocket. My phone goes on my bars as a bike computer.

on the bike I only use an Apidura gas tank bag. for gels, backup battery, other food, sometimes a cafe lock inside it. I could put in a tube and levers I guess. I like being able to access it while riding. it is small and kinda aero and goes with the Ti frame. a bit pricey but a more finely crafted product than most competing products - hypalon straps so it grips the frame, waterproof zipper, rubber cable slot on top for charging


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

The smaller the better for me. Riding around looking like a cow udder protruding from my saddle is a no go. The Lezyne road caddy or even just a Silca strap and an old sock strapped tight to the rails. Each just enough for a tube, co2 and lever. I always put food and phone in jersey pockets. Longer rides I carry an extra tube and strap a pump to the frame or carry a super small pump in my jersey pocket.

Good luck trying to create "one stop shop" bag. Most guys carry so much crap they have no idea how to use I'd suggest designing a range of bags. 
The randonneur needs are different from week end warrior or a novice racer etc...just make the straps wider with plenty of surface area. So many bags become useless after a short while due to the velcro losing it's grip. Annoying.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

woodys737 said:


> The smaller the better for me. Riding around looking like a cow udder protruding from my saddle is a no go. The Lezyne road caddy or even just a Silca strap and an old sock strapped tight to the rails. Each just enough for a tube, co2 and lever. I always put food and phone in jersey pockets. Longer rides I carry an extra tube and strap a pump to the frame or carry a super small pump in my jersey pocket.
> 
> Good luck trying to create "one stop shop" bag. Most guys carry so much crap they have no idea how to use I'd suggest designing a range of bags.
> The randonneur needs are different from week end warrior or a novice racer etc...just make the straps wider with plenty of surface area. So many bags become useless after a short while due to the velcro losing it's grip. Annoying.


A good summary. Why Lezyne, Topeak and others offer a 'range' of sizes, shapes and attachment schemes. No ultimate bag or even sweet spot. I own different bag sizes and shapes for different bikes. I too prefer the Velcro Lezne Micro caddy because it fits almost transparently under the saddle. I don't use it for access on my daily rides and only open it in an emergency. Smaller the better and will add lighter.
OP, with this the target design, good luck making a bag to rival the Micro Caddy for 20 bux....or if going for a more middle of the road design with a bit more volume, beating the Topeak wedge mid size bag. Tough market bro and wish you well.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

11spd said:


> A good summary. Why Lezyne, Topeak and others offer a 'range' of sizes, shapes and attachment schemes. No ultimate bag or even sweet spot. I own different bag sizes and shapes for different bikes. I too prefer the Velcro Lezne Micro caddy because it fits almost transparently under the saddle. I don't use it for access on my daily rides and only open it in an emergency. Smaller the better and will add lighter.
> OP, with this the target design, good luck making a bag to rival the Micro Caddy for 20 bux....or if going for a more middle of the road design with a bit more volume, beating the Topeak wedge mid size bag. Tough market bro and wish you well.


The shop I frequent carries Lezyne is all. I'm definitely not loyal to them and if a different manufacturer would have had a similar product there that day I would have purchased it. Having a bag fit tight under the rails (out of the way) and a wide strap are what I was looking for though. Lezyne fit the bill that day.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

woodys737 said:


> The shop I frequent carries Lezyne is all. I'm definitely not loyal to them and if a different manufacturer would have had a similar product there that day I would have purchased it. Having a bag fit tight under the rails (out of the way) and a wide strap are what I was looking for though. Lezyne fit the bill that day.


How do you believe the Lezyne micro caddy....available in two attachment methods, could be improved upon? Latest gen micro caddy, they even improved the Velcro strap further, making it more robust and secure to saddle rails compared to previous gen.

My background is design. I am hard pressed to determine how this bag could be improved.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

survivor82 said:


> Thank you for your feedback. Everyone has their own preferences. Hopefully our solution will be able to sway you back into the saddle bag camp.


I think the lesson of this post is this: there are as many different desires as there are riders for this particular product. No matter what you offer, there will be somebody, somewhere that will want it.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

No Time Toulouse said:


> I think the lesson of this post is this: there are as many different desires as there are riders for this particular product. No matter what you offer, there will be somebody, somewhere that will want it.


 I believe you missed the point. Call this a focus group of enthusiasts.
Point is to establish the most common group of metrics to create a product that will resonate with the larger population of cyclists. Someone somewhere, doesn’t pay the rent. Business management 101.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Dual – Arundel Bicycle Company


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

11spd said:


> How do you believe the Lezyne micro caddy....available in two attachment methods, could be improved upon? Latest gen micro caddy, they even improved the Velcro strap further, making it more robust and secure to saddle rails compared to previous gen.
> 
> My background is design. I am hard pressed to determine how this bag could be improved.


I use the "Road Caddy" not the micro. So I can't answer your questions...


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

11spd said:


> How do you believe the Lezyne micro caddy....available in two attachment methods, could be improved upon? Latest gen micro caddy, they even improved the Velcro strap further, making it more robust and secure to saddle rails compared to previous gen.
> 
> My background is design. I am hard pressed to determine how this bag could be improved.


I have the latest gen Lezyne micro caddy sitting in front of me right now, literally  It is definitely one of my favorite saddle bags :thumbsup:
Having said that, our design is equally compact, and perhaps a little bit more flexible on storage aspect.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

saddle bags are like helmet mirrors.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

i use a carradice zipped roll. it allows me to grab lunch, a few groceries, or spare bike parts pretty easily.










i move it between bikes. here it is on my '80 trek 414.










i have another, tiny saddle bag, but have no reason to use it.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

survivor82 said:


> I have the latest gen Lezyne micro caddy sitting in front of me right now, literally  It is definitely one of my favorite saddle bags :thumbsup:
> Having said that, our design is equally compact, and perhaps a little bit more flexible on storage aspect.


Cool. Can you explain how your design maybe more flexible on storage?


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

11spd said:


> Cool. Can you explain how your design maybe more flexible on storage?


It is as compact as the micro caddy when it is in compact form, with equal storage capability as micro caddy. But it also offers storage expansion capability which allows it to expand and support more storage if needed.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

survivor82 said:


> Just trying to understand the expectation of water proofing performance of saddle bag. Does it need to be water resistant or water proof? By water resistant I mean your tools will stay dry when you ride in raining days and perhaps occasional heavy down pour. Water proof means you can throw the saddle bag into the river, it remains submerged for extended period of time and your tools still remain dry. We definitely designed our solution to be water resistant but there are challenges for water proofing the solution.


Thread drift: For some reason this reminded me of the old Volkswagen Beetle ads that showed a bug floating in a river...and then at the bottom of the page in super-fine print it said "While the Beetle will definitely float, it will not float _in_definitely."

But yeah, I suspect if the bag is reasonably and legitimately water-resistant, it does not have to be 100% waterproof. (And in fairness, the bag I just got -- an Arkel -- seems to me that it _can't_ really be 100% waterproof, despite its claims. But it's orders of magnitude more water-resistant than most other saddle bags. Certainly moreso than the POS Lezyne of mine that it replaced.)


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

https://www.acornbags.com/products/large-trifold-bag?variant=45920108040

https://www.acornbags.com/collections/rear-bags/products/roll-bag?variant=1113865224


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

velodog said:


> https://www.acornbags.com/products/large-trifold-bag?variant=45920108040
> 
> https://www.acornbags.com/collections/rear-bags/products/roll-bag?variant=1113865224


These are really nice bags but they may not appeal to cyclists that would want their saddle bags to be non-obtrusive, non-visible and as compact as they can.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

Bob Ross said:


> Thread drift: For some reason this reminded me of the old Volkswagen Beetle ads that showed a bug floating in a river...and then at the bottom of the page in super-fine print it said "While the Beetle will definitely float, it will not float _in_definitely."
> 
> But yeah, I suspect if the bag is reasonably and legitimately water-resistant, it does not have to be 100% waterproof. (And in fairness, the bag I just got -- an Arkel -- seems to me that it _can't_ really be 100% waterproof, despite its claims. But it's orders of magnitude more water-resistant than most other saddle bags. Certainly moreso than the POS Lezyne of mine that it replaced.)


I think water resistant solution is important as we may be riding in the rain. But water proofing is probably over-kill, I assumed no one would be riding across the river submerged (why someone want to do that is beyond me  ) or trying to submerge their saddle bag in the water.


----------



## burkhad (Jan 14, 2009)

I want my saddle bag to be just big enough to hold my essentials:
2 Tubes (lightweight)
2 CO2s
2 Tire Levers
Small multi-tool w/chain break
1 Master Link
However, my newest bike is running larger wheels and the tubes that fit are larger in size so my old bag can only fit 1 tube + a patch kit now. Possibly think about designing and marketing bag based on the content capacity, i.e. Holds 2 19-25 cm tubes vs Holds 2 28-35 cm tubes. This could be a differentiator between you and the "big guys"


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

burkhad said:


> I want my saddle bag to be just big enough to hold my essentials:
> 2 Tubes (lightweight)
> 2 CO2s
> 2 Tire Levers
> ...


Thank you for your inputs. We do have storage flexibility incorporated in our design so the user can decide how much storage they need. Having said that, we have not try it out with the larger tube yet. We will put that in our checklist.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

this thread is getting monotonous.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

factory feel said:


> this thread is getting monotonous.


Have you ever seen an exciting saddle bag? There just isn’t that much to write about. 

But more power to the guy. Mini-marketing campaign right here. Bump. I hope he comes back after producing a few and posts some pictures so we can all confirm our preconceived thoughts about his design, saddle bags in general and disc vs rim, Trek vs Spec, carbon vs steel, donkeys v elephants etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burkhad (Jan 14, 2009)

*Brooks Saddle Bag*



kjdhawkhill said:


> Have you ever seen an exciting saddle bag? There just isn’t that much to write about.
> 
> But more power to the guy. Mini-marketing campaign right here. Bump. I hope he comes back after producing a few and posts some pictures so we can all confirm our preconceived thoughts about his design, saddle bags in general and disc vs rim, Trek vs Spec, carbon vs steel, donkeys v elephants etc.
> 
> ...










I was excited about my matching Brooks saddle and saddle bag. Looks like a mini attache case for cycling.


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

burkhad said:


> View attachment 321415
> 
> I was excited about my matching Brooks saddle and saddle bag. Looks like a mini attache case for cycling.


Is that a Franklin planner? Do you keep your abacus in there too?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

OP, does your bag come with tools?

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/12/1...t-op-saddle-bag-brings-the-workshop-with-you/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

survivor82 said:


> I think water resistant solution is important as we may be riding in the rain. But water proofing is probably over-kill, I assumed no one would be riding across the river submerged (why someone want to do that is beyond me  ) or trying to submerge their saddle bag in the water.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

*Culprit Covert Ops bicycle bags... I always store my tubes in a 'waterproof' bag, never know when it is going to rain. 
Nice bag for touring, but then if your touring, you would want a larger bag. For my training rides I would leave 90% of that in the garage. (You need a torc wrench, philips, straight blade, on a training ride? I could go on and on)


And I'm going to ride my $4K bike through a flood? That's not going to happen. That guy is dumber than rocks!*


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

Opus51569 said:


> OP, does your bag come with tools?
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/12/1...t-op-saddle-bag-brings-the-workshop-with-you/
> 
> ...


Tools are of cause nice to have but there is also trade-off for the size of the bag. I believe general population of cyclists will not want to bring the whole range of tools with them during their ride, just the essential ones.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

tjc said:


> No velcro, please:thumbsup:. After ruining a pair of bibs, I cut all the velcro from my saddle bags.
> 
> Another thing, the weight of the bag shouldn't put strain on the closure (zipper). I've had horizontal zippers fail in the past (attached to mountain bike with heavier load), so the vertical closure zipper of the Topeak Aero Wedge makes sense. http://https://www.amazon.com/Topeak-Aero-Wedge-QuickClick-Pack/dp/B003UWI16K, with the front velcro cut off. It also has reflector and a strap for attaching light.
> 
> ...



I have all 3 of those dynawedge bags (small, medium and small waterproof) I only pack one tube, one CO2 + micro inflator, small multitool, tirelevers, and chainlink. These all fit (tight but fit) in the small. I haven't used the M size yet since if I go on longer rides I pack a 2nd tire in my jersey pocket.

Why I ove these bags: they are slim, so my inner thighs are not rubbing them + they look non intrusive on the bike. 

some advice: think about carbon seatposts when designing: a) the attachment might use padding for protecting the seatpost. Also: think about the front end of the bag: when the content floats 'loosely' in the bag it might rattle or make a ticking noise against the seatpost when riding over cobbles (anoying  ... speaking of cobbles: the straps of my waterproof topeak broke after 3 weeks of use since they lasered seams snapped due to a shocks of riding over cobbles... make sure all attachments are bomb proof (I felt kinda silly carrying a saddle bag in my jersey pocket) 

I'm pretty curious to see what you guys come up with


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

slotnick said:


> I have all 3 of those dynawedge bags (small, medium and small waterproof) I only pack one tube, one CO2 + micro inflator, small multitool, tirelevers, and chainlink. These all fit (tight but fit) in the small. I haven't used the M size yet since if I go on longer rides I pack a 2nd tire in my jersey pocket.
> 
> Why I ove these bags: they are slim, so my inner thighs are not rubbing them + they look non intrusive on the bike.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your great inputs.

Our solution doesn't has any attachment to the seatpost so concern (a) and (b) are taken care of :thumbsup:

Speaking of cobbles or rough road conditions, we have incorporated specific design details to help address riding in the bad road conditions.


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

Holds anything I need... Doesn't look bad. Quick release. Waterproof. 

I've had mine for 3 years and can move it to either of my road bikes since both have a mount for it. 

Don't recommend for gravel though. Mount will break.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

bellzisu said:


> Holds anything I need... Doesn't look bad. Quick release. Waterproof.
> 
> I've had mine for 3 years and can move it to either of my road bikes since both have a mount for it.
> 
> Don't recommend for gravel though. Mount will break.


This is a nice bag but it's too big for what we are trying to achieve. We are trying to come up with something that is compact but still have enough storage capacity for the essentials. It is a delicate balance as everyone's need is different.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Really? I guess, it would also help in a rear-end collision 










How much crap are you guys carrying? Change of clothes? Sandwich? Spare parts?

You know, if you're taking care of you bikes (not ignoring/neglecting them), I promise you - you can get by 99.9% of the time with:
- Two tubes
- Two CO2s
- One chuck
- Two tires levers
- Multi-tool... small multi-tool with a chain breaker
- One power/quick link
- One boot (or a bill)

All of ^that^ will fit in a very small saddlebag or a zipper pouch that fits in a jersey pocket. If you need more... that's why you bring a phone - and carry it in your jersey pocket


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

OldZaskar said:


> Really? I guess, it would also help in a rear-end collision How much crap are you guys carrying? Change of clothes? Sandwich? Spare parts?
> 
> You know, if you're taking care of you bikes (not ignoring/neglecting them), I promise you - you can get by 99.9% of the time with:
> - Two tubes
> ...


Old Zaskar; Close but no Cigar!!! Respectfully!! If you keep your road bike in good condition and are within 50 miles of civilization, you only need;

One tube
Small patch kit (two patches, glue, sandpaper)
Two CO2s
One Tire Lever
One Inflator
One small multi tool (recommend fix-it sticks) (No chain breaker or links)
A few bucks
A copy of your DL
One or two small handi-wipes

Phone and car key in back pocket..


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

n2deep said:


> Old Zaskar; Close but no Cigar!!! My Friend!! If you keep your bike in good condition, you only need;
> 
> One tube
> Small patch kit (two patches, glue, sandpaper)
> ...


I'll lend you a tube if you flat twice ;-)
(the group's not gonna wait for that patch)


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

The best bag would be one that's bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.

Come up with one of those and everybody would buy one.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

OldZaskar said:


> Really? I guess, it would also help in a rear-end collision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really doesn't add that much weight and it's nice to have a place to store wallet, keys, phone in along with all the regular stuff like tubes and such. 

Most of my rides it's somewhat empty. But it's nice especially during longer touring rides like Ragbrai, Bike accross Kansas, and such. Then you can put a wind jack, lights, food, and other things you might need. 

To each their own on stuff like this...


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> Really?
> 
> You know, if you're taking care of you bikes (not ignoring/neglecting them), I promise you - you can get by 99.9% of the time with:
> 
> ...


98% of the time I get by with out using your tool list at all. And half of the remaining 2% is the result of trying to run tubeless CX tires too low. 

I actually used my multi tool last night because the headlight on the bars bounced around on the MTB. 

That trunk bag is not a saddle bag, clearly. Trunk bags have their place, but not in this conversation. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


>


We reviewed the Cyckit Aeroclam saddlebag as part of our competitive analysis as well. It is pretty nice but not without few major drawbacks.

First, the attachment mounting is PITA. If you already have your saddle installed on your seat post it is very challenging to mount the saddle bag. Even with the saddle removed from the seat post, it is not easy.

Second, there is different upper case for different saddle thus you need to make sure you use the right one.

Third, hard shell is not for everyone. Some like it, some don’t. Hard shell also make storage less flexible as the hard shell has little give and not as expandable.

Forth, the rubber tap closure system is pretty hard to close and open.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

bellzisu said:


> Doesn't look bad.


1. I beg to differ. 

2. That’s not a saddle bag. That’s a small trunk bag with a mount. 

3. It’s still a valid piece of equipment, just not responsive to this thread. Function before form is ok, let’s just not pretend it’s something it’s not. If the OP wanted to know how to carry sunscreen, spare glasses, a Ragbrai sized beer fund, a rain shell, and a bullhorn, he’d have said- what’s the best way to do that. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

K, late to the party here, and I didn’t read the whole thread, so I apoplogize for repeating an idea already mentioned, but here’s my two cents:

Don’t make an effing saddlebag. Make a bottom bracket bag. 

I found an old floppy saddlebag with a long strap that I was able to mount to the downtube beneath the bottle cages. Benefits: no dangley saddle scrotum, the weight is low on the bike, my seatpost-mounted taillight isn’t obscured, and the bag is invisible (nearly) from the drive side, and it can be big enough to carry repair items without looking atrocious. 

My suggestion for mounting is some kinda thin, semi-stiff strap that bolts beneath the cage bolts, thus cradling the bag just off the frame in the triangle beneath the cages. 

Just look at the rigid factory-built version Spesh puts on the Roubaix (?) and make a soft shell aftermarket version of that. 

In black.


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

+1

That would be some kind of innovation!


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

Teuthis said:


> K, late to the party here, and I didn’t read the whole thread, so I apoplogize for repeating an idea already mentioned, but here’s my two cents:
> 
> Don’t make an effing saddlebag. Make a bottom bracket bag.
> 
> ...


That is a very good idea. Thanks for the input. Perhaps it is something we can look into in near future. The only problem I can think of is the available space just off the frame in the triangle beneath the cages. Smaller size frame may not have enough space as the vertical water bottle cage is already pretty close to the bottom bracket.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

^yeah, I recently got a Lenyze micro caddie (er...the one that doesn't attach to the post and has a big strap) because I got a dropper for the mtb...b ut then of course the tube wouldn't fit in the bag (grrr, but I figured it might not) so then I thought I'd be all enduro and strap everything to the BB area and the 650b tube wouldn't fit between the bottle cage/downtube and the seat tube. SO now tools in the new bag, and the tube is strapped in the front between the top and downtube, not ideal, but seems to work.

SO (as i t hink I said in previous pot) make it big enough to fit a mtb tube, not attach to post, but...still small enough not not look goofy on a road bike.

too small (maybe ok for minmal road biking) (micro caddie Med)
View attachment 321518


just right for road bike, too small for mtb probably (caddie med)
View attachment 321519


too big for everything really (topeak something)
View attachment 321520


----------



## chaadster (Jan 2, 2013)

survivor82 said:


> We reviewed the Cyckit Aeroclam saddlebag as part of our competitive analysis as well. It is pretty nice but not without few major drawbacks.
> 
> First, the attachment mounting is PITA. If you already have your saddle installed on your seat post it is very challenging to mount the saddle bag. Even with the saddle removed from the seat post, it is not easy.
> 
> ...


As someone who uses 2 Aeroclams, I can say those are really minor issues for me, and that this is far-and-away as close to the ultimate seat bag as I’ve ever seen or used.

I mean, yeah it takes a minute to mount, but it’s not hard and it’s set-and-forget. 

Choosing the right upper shell from the two models is not hard, and Cyckit offer an ever expanding list of proven fit saddles. If your saddle is not listed, a quick exam of the shell curvature will tell the story. It is not universal, though, and some saddle, like SMP, don’t work at all (primarily because of the underside nameplate).

Regarding the fixed dimensions, all I can say is that for those of us who tend to do the same kind of sport riding, there’s not much variability in kit needs. Maybe we add some gels or food, a vest or light jacket, but that’s the kind of stuff fine for jersey pockets. If someone really needs two tubes, probably it’s time for them to seriously consider tubeless wheels.

The latch on Aeroclam can be firm at first, but does wear in a bit. It is a fair concern for those with low hand strength, I suppose.

Anyway, my point is that if you’re benchmarking off an ultimate bag in a market space where you can make some noise, the Aeroclam is the one. Regular, standard style seat bags are a dime a dozen, and the big players (and Chinese knockoffs) have every advantage in terms of costing, advertising, branding, and distribution. If all you can offer is some vaguely marginal improvement (based on what? Ease of use? Ha.), there’s a million other factors that will neutralize that advantage. If you offer “wow factor” though, I’d say it’s worth doing. Tiny improvements to something which most of the market is content with “good enough” is not worth doing, IMO, as a business model.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

chaadster said:


> As someone who uses 2 Aeroclams, I can say those are really minor issues for me, and that this is far-and-away as close to the ultimate seat bag as I’ve ever seen or used.
> 
> I mean, yeah it takes a minute to mount, but it’s not hard and it’s set-and-forget.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable inputs. We benchmarked off several saddle bags. We have several innovative designs in our product so there are a few things that you will first see on our product that haven't been done on a saddle bag before. Hopefully that will provide the "wow factor" plus the improvements. Our latest prototype is in work and we are super excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## chaadster (Jan 2, 2013)

survivor82 said:


> Thanks for your valuable inputs. We benchmarked off several saddle bags. We have several innovative designs in our product so there are a few things that you will first see on our product that haven't been done on a saddle bag before. Hopefully that will provide the "wow factor" plus the improvements. Our latest prototype is in work and we are super excited to see how it turns out.


Great to hear, and do keep us informed. Best luck!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

survivor82 said:


> ...provide the "wow factor" ...


Good luck with that. The next time I say "wow" in a positive way about a saddle bag will be the first.


----------



## chaadster (Jan 2, 2013)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Good luck with that. The next time I say "wow" in a positive way about a saddle bag will be the first.


If you’re not a saddle bag user, you’re not in the target market, so big whoop. However, if you are and you’ve never said “wow” a out the bag you’re using, I think that’s kind of sad. All the bits I put on my bike wow me in some way. They don’t have to be (and rarely are) the absolute best, but I pick my parts for the fact they’re outstanding for some reason, like “wow, that’s a smart design,” “wow, that’s got awesome machining,” “wow, what a killer value,” “wow, that looks sharp,” and so on. If you’re not buying on “wow”, are you buying on “meh, good enough”?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

survivor82 said:


> Thanks for your valuable inputs. We benchmarked off several saddle bags. We have several innovative designs in our product so there are a few things that you will first see on our product that haven't been done on a saddle bag before. Hopefully that will provide the "wow factor" plus the improvements. Our latest prototype is in work and we are super excited to see how it turns out.


I know you have heard/read a lot of stuff in the thread so far. 

Let me just say that I will not buy a saddle bag that has Velcro around the seat tube. 

I like something small that attaches securely and does not flop around. At the same time I prefer something that can be easily removed for races -- I don't want to have to spend too much time threading a plastic buckle through the saddle rails. 

Right now I use a keg in place of a waterbottle. It holds everything I need and is really, really simple. So if you can get something as easy and simple as this solution while allowing me to carry two bottles, I would be all for it.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

Local Hero said:


> I know you have heard/read a lot of stuff in the thread so far.
> 
> Let me just say that I will not buy a saddle bag that has Velcro around the seat tube.
> 
> ...


Our solution doesn't have Velcro, so that's good :thumbsup:
Our solution can be easily removed as well, so that's good too :thumbsup:
Hopefully you will like what we are coming up with. Latest revision of prototype is coming in soon. We will keep you posted


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

chaadster said:


> If you’re not a saddle bag user, you’re not in the target market, so big whoop. However, if you are and you’ve never said “wow” a out the bag you’re using, I think that’s kind of sad. All the bits I put on my bike wow me in some way.


I use a saddle bag. It's black. It holds stuff. I haven't thought about it since I started using it many years ago, because it works. Keeps stuff in, opens and closes, doesn't touch my legs, doesn't move when riding, etc. If you are wowed by your saddle bag, or a shiny bolt that holds your bottle cage on, or anything else bike related...good for you. Enjoy that feeling to the fullest. I'm not saying you are wrong for doing so.

Also, if you take my comment as being more about marketing hype language used by the OP, and less about wanting good things for bikes, you will be closer to the point I was making.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I use a saddle bag. It's black. It holds stuff. I haven't thought about it since I started using it many years ago, because it works. Keeps stuff in, opens and closes, doesn't touch my legs, doesn't move when riding, etc.


Saddle bag is not a fancy thing. It is a functioning piece of stuff on your bike which works for your expectation. It is good enough to do its job. So why bother? If it ain't broken, why fix it right?

How many things have changed since just couple years ago? Your phone? The way you shop? The way you access the internet? The way you read the news? The way you commute? We won't have light bulb today if Edison thought fire/oil lamp was good enough for lighting. GE thought conventional incandescent light bulb was not good enough thus we have compact fluorescent light. Someone thought that was not good enough thus we have LED light. When Apple first came up with iPad, people said they were nuts, there was no niche market between a smart phone and a laptop. There just not enough market to support it. Well, you know the rest of the story. Nokia was once the biggest phone maker in the world, where are they now? Before Nest, who would have think you need a smart thermostat at your home? Some still don't. The conventional thermostat change temperature and control your A/C just fine. It is doing its job, so why change?

I am not saying we are comparable to Edison, Nest or Apple. I am just saying we believe in the philosophy of even the simplest thing can be done better and we are trying to do that to the saddle bag. There are people that are happily using the oil lamp and there are people that think there CAN be something better than the oil lamp. It is the later that makes the world progress. Just my 2cents


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

survivor82 said:


> I am not saying we are comparable to Edison, Nest or Apple.


Yet those are the examples you chose to use. Standard marketing, put something attractive next to your product. Get those positive associations activated! So thanks for confirming my point.

I'm not saying your bag will be bad, average, or great. But I will say that the most hyped movies, with months of hype, tend to suck.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Yet those are the examples you chose to use. Standard marketing, put something attractive next to your product. Get those positive associations activated! So thanks for confirming my point.
> 
> I'm not saying your bag will be bad, average, or great. But I will say that the most hyped movies, with months of hype, tend to suck.


Thank you for your candid feedback. While I am not sure what to do with the marketing piece (not sure what products come without some sort of marketing?), we hope we have a final product to prove doubters wrong. If you eventually like our product then great. If you don't then let us know what to improve instead of just saying it suck.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

survivor82 said:


> Thank you for your candid feedback. While I am not sure what to do with the marketing piece (not sure what products come without some sort of marketing?), we hope we have a final product to prove doubters wrong. If you eventually like our product then great. If you don't then let us know what to improve instead of just saying it suck.


I gave feedback to you early in this thread about what I thought would be a good feature. As have many others. Use it, or don't.

I don't mind marketing, I am skeptical of multiple uses of marketing buzz terms. Overmarketing goes hand in hand with inferior products, ime.

And I have been very restrained, given you created an account here, seemingly, ONLY to hype your product. I see no posts in other forums. Post some stuff not related to your product. If you are a cyclist, that should not be too hard to do, right? You ask for help from this community, why don't you give something back.... that won't require buying your product?


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I gave feedback to you early in this thread about what I thought would be a good feature. As have many others. Use it, or don't.
> 
> I don't mind marketing, I am skeptical of multiple uses of marketing buzz terms. Overmarketing goes hand in hand with inferior products, ime.
> 
> And I have been very restrained, given you created an account here, seemingly, ONLY to hype your product. I see no posts in other forums. Post some stuff not related to your product. If you are a cyclist, that should not be too hard to do, right? You ask for help from this community, why don't you give something back.... that won't require buying your product?


Thank you again for your feedback. That's fair. My bad for too focusing on getting feedback from this community and working on the prototype that I haven't had the chance to give back. You will hear more from me on stuff not related to my product.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

make a seat that is also a saddlebag, where you can't even see it.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

survivor82 said:


> Thank you again for your feedback. That's fair. My bad for too focusing on getting feedback from this community and working on the prototype that I haven't had the chance to give back. You will hear more from me on stuff not related to my product.


Nah, you can stay in this one thread until you’ve proven you have an actual product. With glossy Kickstarter pics and videos. As the forums say, “pics or it didn’t happen.” Otherwise, you’ll probably just start typing about saddlebags in the disc brake forums. 

You’ve driven this whole thread with immediate responses of platitude and thanks, but, I’m beginning to suspect that you don’t have a sewing machine, a shred of fabric, 3D printer or a single prototype.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

kjdhawkhill said:


> You’ve driven this whole thread with immediate responses of platitude and thanks, but, I’m beginning to suspect that you don’t have a sewing machine, a shred of fabric, 3D printer or a single prototype.


You have every reason to suspect this as I have not shared any pictures or details about our design. This is on the advise of our patent attorney. As several of our designs are in the patent filing process, we need to be sensitive about disclosing it publicly. Having said that, once the patent filing process is done I can start share more information with you all, hopefully within the next couple of weeks. Our goal is to launch the Kickstarter campaign by 1Q2018.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

This could transform cycling as we know it, kudos!


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

Notvintage said:


> Saddle bags are for 'tards. Jersey pockets is all you need less you're touring.


*Jesus H. Sufferin' Christ! It isn't that complicated people... 

exactly how much room does a innertube, C02 Inflator, Tire Lever and $10 bill in a sandwich bag in your jersey pocket take up? If I'm not on group ride and out solo in the boonies I'll add and extra tube and C02 and use a Camrat Strap from Back County Research under the saddle and my cell phone in my jersey. *

Backcountry Research

_What the f*ck expedition equipment do you need to take on a simple bike ride that you can't fit in one jersey pocket? 

Seriously..._


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

WRM4865 said:


> *Jesus H. Sufferin' Christ! It isn't that complicated people...
> 
> exactly how much room does a innertube, C02 Inflator, Tire Lever and $10 bill in a sandwich bag in your jersey pocket take up? If I'm not on group ride and out solo in the boonies I'll add and extra tube and C02 and use a Camrat Strap from Back County Research under the saddle and my cell phone in my jersey. *
> 
> ...


SO... using a saddle bag is no good, it all goes in 1 pocket...unless you carry more then using a strap under the saddle is cool. Most jerseys seem to have 3 pockets why can't it all go in the jersey pockets?

For me I prefer to have as little in my pockets as possible, sometimes you just have to suck it up, food, jacket etc, but on my body, less is better, normally just my phone and a slim wallet. Saddle bag has 2 tubes, and levers and a multitool, stays on the bike at all times, I just forget about it till I need something from it. I'm sure it's dorky, but I'm beyond caring about that sort of stuff.


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

mik_git said:


> SO... using a saddle bag is no good, it all goes in 1 pocket...unless you carry more then using a strap under the saddle is cool. Most jerseys seem to have 3 pockets why can't it all go in the jersey pockets?


After decades of riding I guess that I've figured out what works for myself and realized that on a two hour 40 mile ride one doesn't need to carry much. If I venture out further than 60 or 70 miles I'll bring along an extra tube as extra insurance, however I don't want the extra accouterments to disturb the clean lines of my Assos jerseys. 

:smilewinkgrin:

Therefore the minimalist backcounty research strap comes in handy keeping everything nice compact and tidy hidden up under the saddle. If you feel that you must bring along some type of multi-tool Specialized has this bottle cage and multi-tool set up that looks stealth and sleek.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/rib-cage-ii-w-tool/p/132216?color=220619-132216

Don't get all butt-hurt over my opinion of saddle bags do whatever makes YOU happy, just understand that others can't figure out what you could possibly need to carry on a bike ride that would justify having a sherpa sack hanging off the back of your saddle.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

WRM4865 said:


> After decades of riding I guess that I've figured out what works for myself and realized that on a two hour 40 mile ride one doesn't need to carry much. If I venture out further than 60 or 70 miles I'll bring along an extra tube as extra insurance, however I don't want the extra accouterments to disturb the clean lines of my Assos jerseys.
> 
> :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> ...


I too loathe saddlebags.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

WRM4865 said:


> Don't get all butt-hurt over my opinion of saddle bags do whatever makes YOU happy, just understand that others can't figure out what you could possibly need to carry on a bike ride that would justify having a sherpa sack hanging off the back of your saddle.



Dude your'e the one with the bold, the italics, the exclamation marks and the swearing that people might ride with a saddle bag... it doesn't bother me if people want to fill up pockets or bags, it bothers me when people seem to think that whats suits them should suit others and seem to have an issue when they don't


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

mik_git said:


> it bothers me when people seem to think that whats suits them should suit others and seem to have an issue when they don't


Just a reminder... in case you have forgotten the rules. 



Rule #29//No European Posterior Man-Satchels.

Saddle bags have no place on a road bike, and are only acceptable on mountain bikes in extreme cases.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

The rules be damned, also have a frame pump, valve caps and I dont shave my legs...i'm rule breaker and living on the edge


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

WRM4865 said:


> Just a reminder... in case you have forgotten the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "rules". That's a laugh, Frank Strack doesn't even visit that site any more.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

The Ultimate Saddle Bag (comes with integral panniers and a pump!) can be had from Hermes ($4,275):










https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/accessoires-astucieux-bicycle-pannier-and-pump-H3000017v63/

For those whose tastes are a little more fashion-forward than the elegant if understated Hermes line, Chanel offers this, as part of its bicycle (no word on whether the bag is available separately--with bike, it's $17,000):











Go ahead, say it about a saddlebag: Wow.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

xxl said:


> The Ultimate Saddle Bag (comes with integral panniers and a pump!) can be had from Hermes ($4,275):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My “wow” is how long for how long this thread continues to cause giggles. Oh, and those prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

survivor82 said:


> You have every reason to suspect this as I have not shared any pictures or details about our design. This is on the advise of our patent attorney. As several of our designs are in the patent filing process, we need to be sensitive about disclosing it publicly. Having said that, once the patent filing process is done I can start share more information with you all, hopefully within the next couple of weeks. Our goal is to launch the Kickstarter campaign by 1Q2018.


@survivor82: is this thread dead, or are you still up and running with your prototype development? 

I hope things go as planned for you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

slotnick said:


> @survivor82: is this thread dead, or are you still up and running with your prototype development?
> 
> I hope things go as planned for you guys :thumbsup:


Thanks for keeping us in your thought :thumbsup:

Yes we are hard at work and getting really close now. There are several adjustments we made to our design since my last update. Below is a quick comparison with some other saddle bags out there today. We haven't name our product yet so it is call "Project X" for now.

_Disclaimer: Below comparison details are based on our personal usage of each respective saddle bags and the storage items are based on the items we have and doesn't represent every variations of equivalent items out there in the market._


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

View attachment 322174


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

slotnick said:


> @survivor82: is this thread dead, or are you still up and running with your prototype development?
> 
> I hope things go as planned for you guys :thumbsup:


Just let this thread die. No more dredging this up. Kickstarter guy will be back with glossy photos and more marketing speak when its time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Just let this thread die. No more dredging this up. Kickstarter guy will be back with glossy photos and more marketing speak when its time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I disagree: I find this quite interesting and am curious about their progress. 

Of course, nobody obliges you to read all this


----------



## nzshooter (May 5, 2008)

Wow this Thread sounds just like the one posted by View Profile: Pitbull Pedal - Road Bike, Cycling Forums what with all the talk of Patent Attorneys


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

slotnick said:


> I disagree: I find this quite interesting and am curious about their progress.
> 
> Of course, nobody obliges you to read all this


Too soon for “this-was-spam-all-along 
-told-you-so?”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

kjdhawkhill said:


> Too soon for “this-was-spam-all-along
> -told-you-so?”


Yes. That's too soon 

Check out https://www.vouel.com

This is just a preview. There are still many works in progress preparing for the product launch in October. Sign up and you will get the latest updates from us!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

survivor82 said:


> Yes. That's too soon
> 
> Check out https://www.vouel.com
> 
> This is just a preview. There are still many works in progress preparing for the product launch in October. Sign up and you will get the latest updates from us!


Nice preview, I see a blank page. Which is because I don't allow scripts by default, and your web page is entirely script reliant. 

But I did take the time to enable scripts to look at your privacy policy. It is pretty clear, as far as these things go. Such as where the company says it will pass along biometric data to its unnamed partners. Who they will do who knows what with it.

"Sharing" biometric data is a line, and your company is on the wrong side of it.

Anyone who signs up for your updates deserves the spam they get.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Nice preview, I see a blank page. Which is because I don't allow scripts by default, and your web page is entirely script reliant.
> 
> But I did take the time to enable scripts to look at your privacy policy. It is pretty clear, as far as these things go. Such as where the company says it will pass along biometric data to its unnamed partners. Who they will do who knows what with it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your feedback. I believe what you are referring to is this section in the privacy policy:

_Special categories of personal data. We may collect your biometricaland health related data such as blood pressure, heart rate, fingerprints orsimilar depending on the service or product you have purchased. *Users are requested to grant consent for such data collection explicitly per each serviceor product in question.* For certain services or applications, this may be doneby adjusting the settings of the application or service. Denial of the consentmay affect the provision of the relevant service._

The policy did state that in the event of biometrical data collection, users are requested to grant consent for such data collection explicitly.

Having said that, I have reviewed the privacy policy with the team today and we are not collecting and have no intent to collect any biometric data from our webpage. The company privacy policy is updated accordingly today. I hope this clear up any confusion you have.


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

Local Hero said:


> I know you have heard/read a lot of stuff in the thread so far.
> 
> Let me just say that I will not buy a saddle bag that has Velcro around the seat tube.
> 
> ...


Checkout https://www.vouel.com
What you are looking for is almost here!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

survivor82 said:


> Having said that, I have reviewed the privacy policy with the team today and we are not collecting and have no intent to collect any biometric data from our webpage.


So, you won't do what you don't have the ability to do. Got it.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> .
> 
> 
> "Sharing" biometric data is a line, and your company is on the wrong side of it.
> ...


I’ll just re-dredge this thread if I’m hurting for a quick detach saddle bag, rather than sign up for an update to the 4 second demo video. 

Maybe there’s a solid patent in there that the big S will buy or bulldoze, or maybe Arkel will license it... maybe this is the dominant saddle satchel for the next 30 years... maybe 82 is a real person with a plan who simply tried to kickstart in the wrong forum. Still not an exciting development from where I sit (four bikes, four different saddle bags, all do their jobs). 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## survivor82 (Dec 13, 2017)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I’ll just re-dredge this thread if I’m hurting for a quick detach saddle bag, rather than sign up for an update to the 4 second demo video.
> 
> Maybe there’s a solid patent in there that the big S will buy or bulldoze, or maybe Arkel will license it... maybe this is the dominant saddle satchel for the next 30 years... maybe 82 is a real person with a plan who simply tried to kickstart in the wrong forum. Still not an exciting development from where I sit (four bikes, four different saddle bags, all do their jobs).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your candid feedback. The demo video just showcasing one of the key features. There are several more and hopefully one of them might excite you. I will provide updates in this forum periodically so stay tuned!


----------

